# Stray German Shepherd



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Have been having a heck of a time with the BC SPCA and their lack of effort regarding a stray German Shepherd that has been roaming my city for the past 3 weeks now. If you can provide any tips, please help us out at the following group: 

Login | Facebook

You can find it by clicking the login/facebook link above or by searching "Stray German Shepherd (Burnaby Mountain Golf Course)"

I'm in such distress over this and it's so sad to see her roaming about, STILL. 

The SPCA suggested bringing in a pet behaviourist/detective that they know, and a woman was even willing to pay the $300 fee, then they turned around and told her NO.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What area? Please let us know what city.

why aren't they bringing in a trap?


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Burnaby BC, Canada. Vancouver BC, basically.

They have 3 traps set up but the dog has not gone in them. We were told to put dog food inside of the traps to lure her in them, then the BC SPCA today said NOT to. So I don't know what their plan is - I don't even think they HAVE a plan, given this has been going on for 3 weeks now and the dog has remained in the area for this long without wandering off elsewhere.

The SPCA have had numerous opportunities to catch the dog as we've been told to call whenever she is seen, but once people do that, by the time the SPCA arrives the dog has ran off into bushes OR the SPCA doesn't even come at all since they are supposedly understaffed. There's 1 girl dedicated to this dog but I don't think ONE person can catch a dog.

This dog is also petrified of people and supposedly her original home was abusive.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would think you would need food in the trap. You have to have something to lure the dog in.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

lol What Jax08 said


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a stray female shepherd mix in my neighborhood for about 6 months. At first she was afraid of everyone. Then I started feeding her...she would only eat when you walked away. Anyway, it took me about 4 months to get her to come and eat and then she would slowly eat out of my hand. Meanwhile I kept calling animal control to come and pick her up. They could never catch her. My boyfriend and I both tried to catch her but she just wouldn't let herself be caught. It became obvious that she got pregnant while living on the street so I called animal control every other day. Finally they brought out a cage to trap her in. The first day...she wanted nothing to do with it. The second day when I got home, the cage was gone and so was the dog. They left a note on my door telling me they caught her and her 7 newborn puppies. 

She will need to learn to trust again. Put food out so she knows she will get fed. Talk nice and soft to her. Eventually she will come around and then put the traps out and definitely put good, smelly food in there and she will go in there. 

Good luck. It breaks my heart to see stray dogs and especially when they are GSDs.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

I will probably just go ahead and start feeding the dog again, even though the BC SPCA is now telling us NOT TO which is beyond me and saddens me, especially since people around the area have seen her eating out of trash cans.  That can't be healthy for her.

As far as I know the SPCA have the traps set so they don't close right now, wanting her to get used to them. There's sifted flour at them to see what kind of paw prints go around the trap and there haven't been any German Shepherd/dog prints of any kind. I think she either a) wants nothing to do with the traps or b) the traps may not be BIG enough.

I've been losing sleep over this, even injured myself looking for her/putting food in the traps. I'm just frustrated because the SPCA should be coming out here and having someone do it, NOT the public - but because they are understaffed and because I care about the welfare of the dog, I want to do whatever I can.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I was the same way about the stray in my neighborhood. Its heartbreaking to see them living on the street when you know your dog is treated like a member of the family and wants for nothing.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

It's definitely heartbreaking


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Supposedly the RCMP are now involved & getting in contact with the SPCA. I guess they feel the pet behaviourist should have been brought in & that it's becoming dangerous for the dog & public if it were to be hit by a car.  It's just nice to know others want to see her safe/caught.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

More updates: Stray German Shepherd (Burnaby Mountain Golf Course) - Community | Facebook


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Saw the German Shepherd again tonight, twice, in the pouring rain.  I have no idea what to do at this point since the SPCA is proving to be useless.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Saw the dog again ths morning


----------



## RA'S Mom (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you tried to contact the BC German Shepherd Rescue which I believe is active in your area?? Perhaps they can be of some assistance. Just google them and they should come up in a search.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Proof of SPCA asking PUBLIC for stuff re: German Shepherd. 
The 1st picture is from my text message to Stephanie, SPCA emergency worker, asking if it is still OK to put food in the traps. She says sure.
The 2nd picture is texts from our discussion re the pet detective - says it can be arranged.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Dog was seem roaming about again this morning. This is ridiculous.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is a pretty girl. I hope someone catches her so she can get off the street.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone posted this as an "attention" post to me on CRAIGSLIST of all places.

"Viewed all the correspondence on this situation and want you to realize the SPCA can not catch everyon'e dogs when they get loose, they help as much as they can with limited resources and get DOZENS of stray dog calls every week, so try to remember about all the others out there...and you have done nothing but inflame the situation with your fabrications, twisted facts and utterly untrue statements ...in your best interest you should remove the pictures of your private conversations from the FB page or you could face legal action. Just advising."


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Having a trained dog catcher is out of the question? I hate seeing strays... what's she eating this whole time if no one is putting out food?


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

MikeyMerciless said:


> Having a trained dog catcher is out of the question? I hate seeing strays... what's she eating this whole time if no one is putting out food?


The SPCA was going to bring one in, had people willing to pay the $300 fee, then turned around and changed their minds about it which is BEYOND me.

As of this morning, the SPCA says she is STILL on the loose and still in the area, although I haven't seen her since Saturday.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Check the Facebook group. There are some CRAZY people wanting to chase after the dog now. :blink: 
Login | Facebook


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

yikes


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been seeing updates on Craigslist about this dog, wonder why i never bothered checking here for advice...


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Spotted the dog last night again and she is NOT looking good. 

Amaris, some nitwits on Craigslist keep flagging posts about the German Shepherd.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 28, 2011)

Blah blah blah, SPCA nonsense, blah blah blah, more SPCA nonsense... basically this is just going in circles and the dog is still on the loose.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Have you tried googling for creative ways to catch a dog? Kind of grasping at straws here, but maybe someone online somewhere knows how to catch elusive dogs or there's a site with ways to catch one besides a standard trap. I dunno, I feel bad for her AND you, this whole thing sucks. 

Edit: So I did a tiny bit of searching... forgive me if I missed it in this thread, but have you given any thought to tranquilizing her? Maybe in her food?


----------

